# Advice and Thoughts Please - Retire Now or in 18 Months ?



## Texican

I'm not sure where to post this? Mods - please move if need be...

Baby Boomer, I remember my grandfather plowing the fields of his farm near to Elkhart, Texas with Mules as a toddler....

Question is: Retire now or wait till end of 2019...???

Zeroing in on retirement after 40+ year in the oilpatch. Been whoring/working international permanent married accompanied basis since 2003 on the Dark Continent and offshore....Kept our home in Texas for the professional student to live in while pursuing yet another degree. Thats OK as our home is in The Woodlands and we can sell it if need be. I was always leary to sell it over the years in case MegaOil called me home to work in the home office. Thank goodness that never happened...

For a Blue Collar man and gal from East Texas to have our "problem" is a wonderful thing. Would like some feedback please.

I'm really struggling here....Target date to depart Nigeria to Texas is 31-Dec-19. Here is the struggle / issue....Could go today and be very well off. What's well off to this East Texas man...about $10K net per month that is Cost of Living Adjusted at 3% inflation rate per year.

However by just putting up with the work requirements for 18 more months, really 14 months due to vacation we will net after tax about + $1,500 net more bring home monies per Month by staying to Target date vs going to Texas today.

This is all Inflation adjusted at rate of 3% per year....

Really struggling here...the extra $$ would be contingency if need be and most likely would be fully discretionary fun $$.

Vacations are booked to Texas for 2018 and Vegas for March Madness 2019 to gambooool it up on the pokerzzzz tables while Ms. gamboolgal sets money on fire in the slots.....ha...good fun......thats a benefit of international....being able to set the monies on fire at the poker tables, the Pits and for Ms. gamboolgal.....setting hundos on fire at the Slots....








thats about 35 year ago...

I have no illusions of living to see 3 digits....been exposed to carcinogens and poisons for the last 40+ year and lots of years physically working/abusing my body, spinal surgery 10 year ago........lots of men my age have already crossed the Jordan...

But I have been working management the last 8 years - so the living offshore is ..... in the past for me now....

Regardless of when I pull the plug, Ms. gamboolgal is well off - as in very well off as I have every insurance available...so no worries for her. Thats a good thing and money well spent to take care of her. She's earned it - we moved 14 times the 1st 20 year of marriage....good times ! The ebb and flow of the struggle of life....She followed me to anywhere and never a question on her part.... From Hell to Heaven to Purgatory....She never questioned or hesitated....God Bless them Texas Gals !! 

So having enough Net money per month to live comfortably NOW - Versus about $1,500 Net more per month by hanging on till end of 2019. Does it matter ?

I know that this is highly subjective and personal, and we know there is not a Right or Wrong answer. 

Just wanting to hear what folks have to say.... If you've made it this far....Thank You...

gamboolman & Ms. gamboogal...

Ms. gamboolgal is heaven on earth... I think I know the "right" answer...









Life's a Dance And You Learn As You Go.........
gamboolman....


----------



## SentHereForAReason

Not to be morbid but how many more years to you expect to prance around on earth. Math doesn't solve everything but let's say you thought you would be around for another 10 years, I would see the value of each year being worth exponentially more, leaning me towards retirement now. If you plan on being around for 20+ years, then I don't see the harm in working another 1.5 years, especially since you have some nice breaks in there to break up the whole duration of that year and change.


----------



## wilson

When you're on your deathbed, I think you'd rather have had 18 months extra fun with your wife rather than an extra $1500/mo.


----------



## farsidejunky

Now. Life is calling.


----------



## brooklynAnn

I say work for the year and .5, then retire. Health insurance is going to need that additional 1500, so you can use the 10k to retire nicely.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Could do what a co-worker of mine did. He wasn't rude, but he just spoke his opinion of different things going on in the company. Made for some entertaining months before he was let go. He planned on retiring anyway, just made management uncomfortable by politely pointing out their crap.


----------



## Parrot_head

I am contemplating the same early / semi retirement scenario

many people I know last words are 

' I wish I could spent more time with ________"

PH

PS

You can also be a part time handy man and easily make up the $1500 is you had to


----------



## brooklynAnn

My H is in full retirement mode. If it wasn't for our son, we would be retiring next month. Our son has 3 years more of college. So, once he is finished we are gone.

I am looking forward to it too.


----------



## Lostinthought61

if you have an opportunity to retire and your healthy today then enjoy life with your beautiful bride...go for it now. Time is not something you can buy


----------



## Married but Happy

If you can cover your health insurance costs for both of you on your current retirement income projections, then I'd say retire now. If you can't (or aren't old enough for Medicare), then working a little longer may be worth it. If not for the chaos in the insurance markets, I'd retire now, myself. In a year I'll get Medicare, so the challenge will be insurance for my wife. Canada, Costa Rica, and the UK are viable, easy options for that, however, if we're willing to relocate internationally - at least until she's old enough for Medicare.

If we find a good solution to the insurance issue, I'll quit the following month. I'd much rather spend time with my wife and travel, than work any longer. We've already started taking more and longer vacations, and want to do more of that while we both can. Family history suggests I may have another 30 years to enjoy in good health, so retiring early isn't a huge concern - but I'll do it if I can.


----------



## Vinnydee

I just faced the same decision and decided to retire now rather than wait 18 more months. I walked away from $300,000 and could not be happier. There would be more since my Social Security would be higher too but I was just burnt out from working since the age of 14. I am 67 and this is my last week of work.

I no longer enjoyed my job and the stress was creating a lot of medical issues. Almost like magic, my insomnia, memory problems, anxiety, stress and high blood pressure went away. I went from sleeping 3-5 hours a night to sleep 7-10 hours. I feared that I was getting dementia as my memory got so bad that I could not remember the names of my nieces and nephews or famous people. I would think of one word and type another. I could not think of common words. It was scary. I would have to take strong pills to get to sleep and they stopped working so I drank to make them work again. I was making all sorts of mistakes on my job, dropping things, cut myself 5 times, walking into objects and very scary in general.


Finally went to a Psychiatrist for my memory problem since my Mother's side of the family all had dementia. Turns out that my stress was causing all of my problems. Since I was not getting the proper amount of sleep, I was in a constant state of sleep deprivation which caused all the other problems. Once I decided to retire I felt like myself again and could not be happier. While I will only have 60% of my salary for retirement, 8 years ago I started to downsize and paid off all of my credit cards, loans and mortgages so my annual expenses are very low so my standard of living will be about the same, minus the expensive toys I used to buy monthly. 


I live in a retirement community of about 150,000 people that covers 3 counties. I have been here 8 years and seen men younger than me die suddenly. I have seen men put off things for later on and then die before they got to do them. Also men who wanted to work a few years and then travel their world with their wives only to have their wives die. My own dad waited his whole life to do things. he worked to age 69 only to suffer a major heart attack and then two smaller ones later that left him homebound.


So I figure that I rather have less money to play with each year than to risk not being able to do the things still left in my life to do. I have always been able to make money and have lived for the present and let the future take care of itself. So far it has worked out that way and pretty sure it will continue to do so. If not, at least I got to do all the things I wanted to do in my life.


----------



## john117

I'm not retiring any time soon. The stuff I'm working on was science fiction a decade ago, products today. I got 3 years of med school to go also but in reality the work is amazing and not too hard on the body.


----------



## Texican

Thank you all for your replies and thoughts. 

Ms. gamboolgal knows how tired I am of being oversea's and she is fine if I pull the plug tomorrow.

We go to Texas for a month off in about 2 weeks. We'll be talking about it and she has me lined up with all the quacks to get checked out physically, vision, the old borescope, dentist, even the hearing doctor as she says I am hard of hearing....ha

We are in a wonderful spot to have this "problem" - I think I know the right thing to do but to be honest it's abit scary and daunting to go from making very good money to living off investments... Like I said - wonderful problem to have.

Really appreciate the feedback and we'll keep yawl updated. And please any more words of advice is welcomed.

This one was taken right outside the compound in Port Harcourt. Miraculously no one was killed. This happens fairly regular here as roads are rough goat trails and trailer loads are not secured....

Life's a Dance and You Learn As You Go.....

gamboolman....


----------



## Texican

Ha hahaha megacorp cancelled vacation due to "business need"....not once but twice.....

Still in country....

Not sure I can tuff it out till end of 2019 for the extra....$$ per month....

GD hard hombre....GD hard....

More to come...
Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go...

Thank God for Them East Texas Gals....


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Dude, just get out! You are set financially. You can't take that money with you, nor can you buy time with it. Sweep your wife off her feet and take her back to Kilgore or Tyler or Mount pleasant or Longview or New Boston...where ever it is you are from. Spend a week with family, then head out to vegas just the two of you in a bellagio suite overlooking the fountains. 

Its time to split brother.


----------



## Marc878

There is no good answer. More security or more retirement time.

Once you pull the plug it's tough going back.

I've seen a few go too early and struggle.

Pros and cons both ways


----------



## Spicy

Now. Enjoy all your hard work for an extra year and a half.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

As a bystander I appreciate this thread. 

I’m 51 now and need to go to 62 for my full retirement. But I’m planning on leaving in 4 or 6 more years; 23 or 25 years in; age 55 or 57.

Reason?

No male in my family has made it past 63! I would be taking home 25k at 23 or 27k at 25; social security is seven years from that.

I'll have everything paid off and about 65k in a Roth to cover healthcare until SS.

I plan on ditching a car and getting a scooter just for around town.

I've been working since 14 and while I do not currently dislike my job there is a LOT of stress and anxiety. As a highly introvert INTJ-t my dream for retirement is going dark and not hearing a human voice for a week!

My 2 cents? Go for it as soon as you can afford it, just be sure to think it out carefully


----------



## Texican

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Dude, just get out! You are set financially. You can't take that money with you, nor can you buy time with it. Sweep your wife off her feet and take her back to Kilgore or Tyler or Mount pleasant or Longview or New Boston...where ever it is you are from. Spend a week with family, then head out to vegas just the two of you in a bellagio suite overlooking the fountains.
> 
> Its time to split brother.


You are a wise man TDL....

We are sch'd for vacation in latter Aug. Will be no cancelling this one ! 

Ms. gamboolgal and I have a full agenda planned for the month off....lots of quacks to see as I woke up one morning with fresh red blood in my eye....looked a GD Ebola Zombie..... I had really high Blood Pressure so they sent me to Lagos to get my eye looked at by the local witch doctors...... Just BP related.... I will go see the quacks in Aug and....

If the Quacks put me on meds... so be it

And if the Quacks tell me I need to make a change in life style - that will make it easy for me to tell them I need to go to Texas....

To be honest - if I am truthful - that would be a relief as I am too GD stubborn to just go to Texas now...

Good thing is that if I stroke out....Ms. gamboolgal gets a shiite load of monies..... well for us at least ....less than $10M but more than $5M....so she is well took care of....

30 some odd year ago...









We have been in lockdown due to the local shenanigans 









Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go
gamboolman....


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Texican said:


> You are a wise man TDL....
> 
> We are sch'd for vacation in latter Aug. Will be no cancelling this one !
> 
> Ms. gamboolgal and I have a full agenda planned for the month off....lots of quacks to see as I woke up one morning with fresh red blood in my eye....looked a GD Ebola Zombie..... I had really high Blood Pressure so they sent me to Lagos to get my eye looked at by the local witch doctors...... Just BP related.... I will go see the quacks in Aug and....
> 
> If the Quacks put me on meds... so be it
> 
> And if the Quacks tell me I need to make a change in life style - that will make it easy for me to tell them I need to go to Texas....
> 
> To be honest - if I am truthful - that would be a relief as I am too GD stubborn to just go to Texas now...
> 
> Good thing is that if I stroke out....Ms. gamboolgal gets a shiite load of monies..... well for us at least ....less than $10M but more than $5M....so she is well took care of....
> 
> 30 some odd year ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in lockdown due to the local shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go
> gamboolman....



Was i close on any of my east Texas guesses though?


----------



## Vinnydee

Texican said:


> Thank you all for your replies and thoughts.
> 
> Ms. gamboolgal knows how tired I am of being oversea's and she is fine if I pull the plug tomorrow.
> 
> We go to Texas for a month off in about 2 weeks. We'll be talking about it and she has me lined up with all the quacks to get checked out physically, vision, the old borescope, dentist, even the hearing doctor as she says I am hard of hearing....ha
> 
> We are in a wonderful spot to have this "problem" - I think I know the right thing to do but to be honest it's abit scary and daunting to go from making very good money to living off investments... Like I said - wonderful problem to have.
> 
> Really appreciate the feedback and we'll keep yawl updated. And please any more words of advice is welcomed.
> 
> This one was taken right outside the compound in Port Harcourt. Miraculously no one was killed. This happens fairly regular here as roads are rough goat trails and trailer loads are not secured....
> 
> Life's a Dance and You Learn As You Go.....
> 
> gamboolman....


I was in the same position. High salary and 25% of the profits as long as I stayed with the company. I still walked away despite my trepidations. If you downsize you will be amazed how little you really need. I bought expensive toys and did things simply because I could afford to, but those things are not really needed. My $300 watch tells time better than my $5000 watch. My Honda CR-V gets me to where I want to go in comfort the same as my BMW. I no longer need to buy expensive suits and shoes. No more private clubs, limos and 4 trips a year to Vegas. 

I have about 4 years salary saved and as you know, a history of high salaries means higher social security payments. With my SS and 401K I will do just fine plus that have most of my inheritance in CDs and high yield bank accounts for large purchases or emergencies. I have not had to invest in the stock market other than about $30K just for fun and something to follow daily. When the next recession comes I am going to buy up as much stock as I can and since time is on my side, wait for it to grow so that I will have a lot more in my 80's.

I lived in Houston. I liked Texas. Humidity is about the same as here in Florida. I have family here which is why we are here and not in Texas.


----------



## Handy

Texican, I don't know the oil industry but some people work part time or work vacation time for others after they retire. Like one poster said, it things are paid off, living expenses can be reduced by not buying expensive toys.

One of my neighbors a long time ago did well reworking (getting low production wells to produce more crude) in Nigeria. He said the bribes and pay-offs in Nigeria, made working not worth working. He sold is house inn my neighborhood and moved to a remote town where he grew up, that was much cheaper to live in.


----------



## Texican

Update - still in lockdown...

TDL - your spot on pawdnaahhhh....Tyler and Whitehouse....

Thanks for all of the replies and advice...it really helps Ms. gamboolgal and I to discuss the trail ahead and the forks to take.

When we get to Texas and I get all the quack visits done to see where we stand in that regards....we'll head back to the Dark Continent to finish out this year. Depending on what they say, could make decision easy... 

They's many aslip betwinxt the lip and the cup...

Handy, your neighbor was telling you the truth. Corruption, killing and shiite that folks in USA can't comprehend....dam shame as this continent is so rich in resources and potential.....I digress.

Summary - Go in to Texas in Aug/Sep - see the inlaws & outlaws, the kids, the quacks, lots of gambooling on the pokerzzzz table, cooking out on the patio eating some good meat vs the local bush meat...and chasing Ms. gamboolgal around the hotels nekid.....

Evaluate early 2019 date vs end of 2019 target date to pull the plug.

Great spot to be in and we know we are fortunate to have this "choice".

Thanks to all for the replies. We'll update and let yawl know.

Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go

gamboolman....


----------



## Penny905

You don't know what is around any corner for you or your wife. Right now you are both healthy and really don't need the extra money. Enjoy life!! We are not promised a tomorrow. we make plans and God laughs

You can always make money, You can never buy time.........................


----------



## Young at Heart

My general 2 cents.

I am waiting until retirement at age 70 to maximize Social Security and retirement income. Everyone is different. I still like what I do for a living and am pretty good at it. Not physically demanding. I have cut back my hours, but still not ready to pull the plug. Once you start thinking about retiring, you will get short timers disease and be hard pressed not to quite, from what I have seen in others.

What ever you do............have a plan that you share with your wife in advance and she is on board with. Plan on doing lots of stuff that the both of you want to do after you retire. That will require simplifying your life and bill paying systems. I have been planning for retirement for nearly 10 years and it is hard work. The financial part was easy, the efficient tax strategy was not, it was all the other things that are complex and especially figuring out the relationship issues.

Good luck.


----------



## chillymorn69

One thing is for certin....you only have so much time here on on earth.

As soon as I can go ....I'm gone!

Ymmv.


----------



## VladDracul

Texican, I'm, a good bit older than you and seen a number of coworkers, friends, relatives, neighbors, et cetera hold out to maximize their retirement only to kick the bucket a few years later. Conventional wisdom sez you need to work as long as you can to garner every penny you can for retirement. In my 40's I figured that out to be horse shyt except for these cats that were in their 50's and had < $5k in total retirement funds ( which is a large % of the population but not me ). I hung up my tool belt, actually my brief case, at 58. Everyday since has been a holiday. 
Of all the people who lost their spouse and are the one left behind, few will ever say, " I wish I'd worked longer and spent less time with her/him enjoying our retirement"


----------



## Texican

Thanks Vlad and all of the posters. Good points and things to think about.

I just got back from Texas and a month of getting tested for Prostate Cancer...PSA was up, had Needle Biopsy done and the results were No Cancer - Thank God.

I have enlarged prostate, (BHP), and will be monitored closely from now on.

Wife and I did alot of talking and we are planning to retire end of next year at latest. We met with lawyers to review our Wills and legal documents, did some portfolio Asset Allocation tune ups, and making a "To Do" list to be ready to retire. 

This experience has emphasized and made very clear what so many of yawl have been saying. 

Thanks for the feedback and thoughts.


----------



## Lostinthought61

welcome back to Texas...hope we haven't changed much


----------



## Texican

Feb 2019 Update............Still in Nigeria, planning to retire on 1-Jun-20. But can go anytime from right now if they piss me and ms. gamboolgal off enough.....

Financially, it makes sense to go as detailed above - but we can go today if circumstances are such that we have had enough...... I will admit it is unique feeling that one can only experience when one is Financially Independent after a lifetime of hard work.....

Thanks to all for their advice......we'll keep yawl posted !









Can't wait to be chasing Ms. gamboolgal around the homestead....nekid.....


----------



## gtsanchez

I faced the same dilemma a few years ago. I could stay 3 more years and earn $1000+ more a month or retire early for less. In the end I chose the time over the money, since you never know how much time you will have left. I just had an ex co-worker who stayed till the bitter end who was just diagnosed with advanced liver and brain cancer (you never know!). He has only been retired for around 8 months. I am very happy that I made the decision I did. My wife and I have enjoyed every day we have been able to get up when we want and do whatever the hell we want. Those few years I would never have been able to get back if I had stayed. You will get used to less money as long as you have enough to live on (which does not sound like an issue for you). My advice is to retire and never look back. Enjoy the time you have left on your own terms!


----------



## hptessla

I suspect that by now you have made your decision (maybe you announced it in a post already, I didn't read them all). Anyway, here's my two cents:

You clearly have a better grasp on managing money/financial planning than at least 75% of the country. You've planned well and are prepared for a future you've thought about. You don't need the money, you really seem bothered about leaving some on the table. If you are good at poker apply the same decision making to this that you do at the poker table. Clarify your hand, assess the pot and weigh your choices then decide.

Also consult your wife and see what she wants...and...don't plan on being satisfied with a retirement of complete leisure. You sound like someone who values work (I didn't say that you like it, just value it) and that might translate to a difficult time in a completely unfocused retirement. Start looking into things you might enjoy that give back. As you say you and W are making a decision most people would love having to make. Lots of people lack your skill sets in getting to where you two are today (by 'your' skill sets I include your wife's). That covers the financial wisdom, work skills and relationship skills that allowed you both to survive and thrive. You may find additional fulfillment in giving back in whatever way you find open to you (part time teaching in a trade school, volunteer counseling/advising, etc.) this may be individually or together.

You've earned retirement, enjoy it fully.


----------



## Texican

gts & hpt 

Thank you both for the recent comments. Very good and abit deep and thought provoking, good stuff as I really do appreciate others "cold eyes" perspectives. You are so right about ms gamboolgal and how she has been the only reason I have been able to work as permanent resident overseas for pushing 17 year now. Only because she has been with me. 

We are home in Texas now on vacation. Been going to all the quacks to get checked out - PSA/Prostate was good, had the borescope up the butt and all good, cholesterol is all back to within normal. Same for Ms. gamboolgal...so we are in about as good as shape as can be to be ready to go to pasture.

We are pretty sure that we'll retire effective 1-Jan-20. If we do work over then I can't see going past 1-Jun-20.

Yawl are right and I don't disagree that we can go now and be very comfortable. I reckon it is just the fear of not making a check after over 41 years of working in the oilpatch - Running too many 3rd & 4th order failure anlayses and preparing for Black Swan events....all result in Paralysis by Analysis.....ha....

We have been looking at Lake Front properties as we think we want to sell out here in The Woodlands and live on a lake. But there is time for that when we are home and retired - so we can look and look and be sure.

I cancelled going to Vegas this month to play in the Seniors....no good reason really.....I do think that next June we'll be in Vegas and I will play both the Seniors and the Super Seniors tournaments. Will be a first for me to play in the WSOP and ought to be fun.

We go back to Nigeria on 2-Jul-19 and if we are going at years end - I will have to let the bosses know by late Sep at the latest.

Thanks to all for the comments, advice and making us consider things from different perspectives. We know we are blessed to be struggling with this wonderful "problem" ! 

Will update accordingly.

Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go

gamboolman & ms gamboolgal...


----------



## Mr.Married

Do what I did. Move out the woodlands to Bentwater. The cost was actually cheaper. I've been on the international gig for longer than I like as well. You name it... I've been there. Retire now. God bless Texas


----------



## stefanjames

You've earned retirement, enjoy it fully.


----------



## Katiex

Retire if you can afford to. My mother only had two good years after retiring before getting Alzheimer’s and it’s so sad. I wish she had retired 5 years earlier.


----------



## leon2100

IF you're wore out quit! If you're bored, get a hobby!


----------



## Cooper

Don't hesitate, retire tomorrow! I retired a year ago at age 57, sorry I had to waste so many years working!

As long as you can avoid having to live in a cardboard box I say go for it.


----------



## WorkingWife

Texican said:


> However by just putting up with the work requirements for 18 more months, really 14 months due to vacation we will net after tax about + $1,500 net more bring home monies per Month by staying to Target date vs going to Texas today.
> This is all Inflation adjusted at rate of 3% per year....
> 
> Really struggling here...the extra $$ would be contingency if need be and most likely would be fully discretionary fun $$.


Let me ask you this: 

1. How do you feel in your gut when you get up to go to work in the morning? Do you dread it, or do you not mind it?

2. Are you working in Nigeria right now? I assume your wife is there with you. Do you have quality time together around work hours? Is she happy?

3. You have some great vacations planned. MARCH MADNESS! GO AZTECS!!! (Sorry, I digress). But around those trips are there life events you're missing out on that are important to you and Mrs. Gamboooolaaah? Like weddings, births, graduations, family reunions? etc?

4. Are you the kind of people who will proactively make good use of the free time and really relish your extra time together? Or are you more routine people where you might actually be bored without work to fill in the blanks between vacations? Some people actually get really depressed once they retire.

A lot to think about. $1,500 a month is nothing to sneeze at. But then neither is an extra year and a half of memories.


----------



## Texican

Texican back.

Thanks again for the replies from all. Very thought provoking and being honest - yawl have really given ms. gamboolgal and I a lot to talk about and to help us get thru until the end of this year.

We are retiring end of this year. Have one more 1 month vacation between now and then - we are planning on going on a extended road trip from Miami back to Spring and doing lots of visiting with friends and kids. We both enjoy being on the road after being confined to a compound for months at at time. You do become somewhat "institutionalized" as every day is the ole groundhog day.

Work in Nigeria is hard. I could not have made it as a permanent resident it without ms. gamboolgal being with me full-time the last 12 here's over here.

Will the money gained by hanging tuff until now - be worth it? Honestly - I'm not sure as the stress here is unreal. It truly is 7 days per week and with the smart phones and pooters, there is no time to destress. 

But we have just about done it now and are so looking forward to end of Dec when we depart Lagos for the last time.

Sincere thanks to all the posters - can't say that enough. Some of the comments really stung abit and were spot on - just what I needed.

ETA - What FrazzledSadHusb.....said..... I am quick to tell anyone right quick now how the cow ate the cabbage - it is a good feeling as there is absolutely nothing can be done. ha

We'll keep yawl updated....
Texican and ms gamboolgal
Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go....


----------



## CraigBesuden

A coworker of mine told me about a coworker of hers who decided to "retire" at 40. She died before reaching 60. What a smart and lucky lady!

Just retire. How much money do you really need? Are you living to work or working to live?

Nobody says, on their death bed, "I wish I'd spent more time in the office."


----------



## Texican

Update - Life really is a dance and you learn as you go.....

We was just in to Texas in September and had a great time. Visited with # 1 daughter in Austin, and our 34 year old son who has been living in our house while he finished multiple degree's and working in The Woodlands while we was oversea's permanent since 2008. ms gamboolgal came over in 2008 as I left in 2003.

We gave official notice that we would retire effective 1-Jan-20. Life is good....

We got a call from good friends who had not heard from our son in a couple of days....We immediately tried to call, Skype, text etc.

We got a locksmith and police to enter our home and our son had passed away in his sleep on 27-Oct-19 of natural causes. He passed in his sleep.

We went home to bury him and take care of affairs and back to work in 11 days....

We are heart broken and devastated. Will be a hole in my heart until I too cross the Jordan into eternity one day.

42 years of sacrificing to provide for our children......life can be hard....the guilt of things said, of words not said, of what we did and what we did not do..... I would hope that no one experiences this.....life can be hard.

It is not right nor natural for parents to bury their children.

Now Megacorp does not want me to retire........ maybe not a bad thing considering.....

Not sure if we will stay awhile longer.....it is not about the monies.....we have enuff $$ 

All my life since age 18 I have gone to work and made a hand to support ms gamboolgal and our kids....

I and ms gamboolgal are devastated and heart broken.

I admit and have told men I work with that " I stayed too long "

Money is needed but I am 60 year old now and wondering did I sacrifice too much for my family....

This cartoon is so true









I will post update in awhile once we decide if we will stay working in the Dark Continent or go to Texas as planned....

We would appreciate prayers and any advice as we are hurting now.

gamboolman....

Till then we trust in God and pray for grace, and to be honest.....I have been deep into the bottle....grief and mourning is natural but so hard...

Don't Stay Too Long


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

I am so sorry for your loss and you are right, it always seems unfair for a parent to bury their child.

I know the fear, my daughter totaled our car over Thanksgiving and if the tree has hit 18" more to the right I believe it would have taken her.

Sobering thoughts... loving kindness your way from Cindy and I.


----------



## Texican

Thanks to all for their thoughts and advice in this thread.

Update follows:

Well it is for sure this time....

Confirmed effective retirement date will be 1-Feb-21.

Megaoil Corp offered a small incentive package for retirement eligible folks - and it was a no brainer for me









At age 61 it is not a real early retirement but it sure as hell beats working any longer....

Regarding the passing of our son last year and working this additional year. It has been a good thing for us, not only the additional monies but allowing us time to mourn and learn to live with and accept his passing - as much as possible. We miss him and always will....

We just established an Endowment to honor our son Jeffrey's memory at his Alma Mater, East Texas Baptist University, in Marshall, Tx. We also donated the bulk of his books to their library and his musical instruments.

It is comforting to know that the Endowment will help a struggling Education Major student(s) with tuition costs for long after we have crossed the Jordan.

The Ebb & Flow of Life does go on and we have #1 Daughter and friends and family to enjoy and to live life and make memories with without that bothersome full-time job to contend with.

On to Retirement..... 43 year in the oilpatch....seems like a blink of the eye ago I was Roughnecking on Odeco 7 and the Ocean King in the Gulf of Mexico.....and all I could think about was going on days off so I could chase ms gamboolgal around......

Now I'm not going to be hampered by the job taking away time from my favorite thing to do - I'll be able to devote full-time to chasing ms gamboolgal around the ole 4 poster buck neckid....

This pic is from ~38 year ago out in West Texas when ms gamboolgal & I had not been married long. I was tossing the Spinning Chain in them days....still have all my fingers.....ha










This pic was always one of my favorites of the Bight of Benin offshore Equatorial Guinea taken from the Jade Platform looking to the West at the Zafiro Producer on the South (left) and the old Magnolia on the North side.....

17 years living in Africa.....I remember going to Africa the first time clear as day.....

Like I said, just the blink of a eye ago......










We came back to Texas in April of this year to finish up the career back out in West Texas.... perfect ending for us to ride off into the Sunset out in West Texas where we started out our married life....39 year ago....

Our son, Jeff, was born out here in West Texas, so it has been somehow comforting and helpful with the acceptance of his loss for us to be out West....










Regrets and Should'a, Would'a, Could'a...... Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go.....

gamboolman...


----------



## 347055

I retired "early", and have no regrets. Having watched my parents ( and some friends ) work until 70s then quickly develop major health problems convinced me to not follow their path. The wife and I made a lot of trips early-on to places we had always wanted to visit. Now with the plague ravaging the world, we are very thankful to have had fun while our health was intact. 

The number of trips we take around the sun are fewer than we imagine, I doubt anyone on their death bed ever wishes they had spent more time at the office ( or in the oil patch ).

BTW, you could always work part time as a consultant or instructor. I was planning to do that, but once the chains were off couldn't bear the thought of putting them back on even part-time.

Good luck.


----------

